# M&P vs. XD



## timone321 (Jul 4, 2008)

Howdy,

I'm new to handguns and am interested in purchasing one for primarily home defense, as well as shooting for fun on the range. I have been doing some research on them for the last couple of months and I think I have narrowed it down to either the Smith & Wesson M&P or the Springfield Armory XD. I have shot both, and was very happy with them both.

I would love to hear others advice, personal experiences, pros and cons, comments, etc. on these two handguns.

I am also trying to decide between 9mm and 45ACP. Since I am a poor college student, I am leaning slightly toward the 9mm because the cost of ammo is significantly cheaper. However, I do understand that the 45 is the premium home defense round. If anyone has any advice on this matter I would also love to hear it.

Thanks in advance for all the help/advice!!

Tim


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

I personally don't like to give S&W any money or support due to thier politics in the past. I know, I know, thats the OLD S&W but I just cant do it.

That being said I have heard and read alot of good reviews on the M&P's but I personally have never fired one. I have heard and read three times as many good reviews on the XD's, I have one and have no complaints. First time I fired it I was doing as well as with my 1911 i've been shooting for years. So my vote is XD. If you look at the new XD-M it has the interchangable grip size, Match barrel, and alot more new features. Also comes with a starter holster and mag carrier.

I would go for the .40 cal. Its a good comprimise. I think there is less recoil then a 9mm, But some added take down power.

Just my opinions of course

Mike

XD:duel:S&W


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm sure you'll hear quite a bit of enthusiasm for the XD's. They are quite popular here. I can't speak to the XD much as I've only fired the 9mm tactical version once. 

However, I bought the M&P 9 as my first handgun and have no regrets. About 800 rounds through it so far and absolutely no misfeeds or problems of any kind. Plus it has adjustable backstraps and, for my hands, has the most comfortable grips I've ever felt on any pistol.

As far as caliber goes, a 9mm is perfectly viable for defense with the proper ammunition. I think it's a fine caliber to start with. And it will make your trips to the range a lot cheaper. Good luck and stay safe. :smt023


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Tried both, bought the XD. I'll give you the typical answer and say buy whichever fits you best. Go with whatever feels the best in your hand, and is most accurate. There is no real difference between the two in terms of overall quality or reliability.

I also say go with 9mm. .45 ACP is pointless if the cost of ammo means you'll never shoot it. 9mm is cheap, so get some good bonding time in for you and the gun you choose.


FWIW the XD seems to have a good aftermarket that is growing considerably, can't say I've seen a whole lot for the S&W. I also like the XD forums (XDtalk.com) a lot more then the S&W forums.


----------



## timone321 (Jul 4, 2008)

mike,

you suggested to go with the 40cal. I have been told (which doesn't mean that it is reliable, lol) that the 40 cal is less accurate than either the 45 or the 9. Do you know if this is true? I have shot the 40 cal XD alot. One of my good buddies has one and lets me take it to the range on occasion. I was actually leaning toward the 40 when I was told that it was really not accurate.

thanks,

tim


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have never heard of the .40 being less accurate. I have an HK USP .40 and it's always shot on the mark. Someone must of had a bad experience and now they want to blame the round. I'm sure you can find a thread on the .40 cartidge and get more info on it.

Mike


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Concealed45_1911 said:


> I would go for the .40 cal. Its a good comprimise. I think there is less recoil then a 9mm...
> 
> XD:duel:S&W


I have to disagree, repectfully of course. Unless you are comparing maybe a Keltec PF9 pocket gun to a Beretta 96 full size service pistol I think the .40 kicks harder. I have heard people say that the recoil of the .40 is "different" than the .45, but I've never heard it said that the 9mm has more recoil than either of the others.

Timone, both pistols you mentioned are good, go with the one that you shoot best. As for caliber, from what you have said, I would recommend the 9mm over the .45, simply for the cost of ammo. .45 is a great caliber, but don't get the idea you are undergunned in any way'shape/form with any premium 9mm JHP loads because you are not.

Shot placement is more important than caliber and that takes practice, and practice in your case is budget dependent. You can shoot twice as much 9mm. Also, the 9mm kicks less so it can "tend" to be more accurate and can make for faster, more accurate follow-up shots.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I agree with Wyatt in regards to the 9mm and if you are a poor college student then you should be jumping towards the 9mm rather then slightly leaning. Also, you mentioned that you have had a lot of practice with your buddies .40 so I would think by now you would have your own opinion about this caliber regardless of what someone else told you.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

first gun - go with the 9mm
college student - go with the 9mm - a lot cheaper
for self defense the Speer gold dot or Remington golden sabre are very fine
for practice just go with FMJ loads
i am 58 yrs old and use to love the 45acp and even reloaded them - but during the years the 9mm has made great strides ballistically
i now have a 9mm and don't even own a "shootable" 45acp.
you have mentioned 2 of the best 3 9mm's out there for cost about $500 but you didn't mention the Glocks.
have you shot one or held one yet?
As far as reliability goes the history behind the Glocks and the Beretta
92fs is unsurpassed
the Beretta is more expensive but has been tested more than any other handgun - in fact Buds gun shop has a special on one of the 92fs versions for $500 as well + S&H fees at your local gun shop for handling fees

i would not go with the .40 for your first handgun

happy shopping


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Wyatt, I Base my opinion on Two Identical HK USP's in different calibers. I dont really think there is "less" recoil, the .40 just seems less "snappy" to me. For me it is more consistant and easier to control, But I shoot mainly .45's so I am used to that type of recoil. Also the HK's have the full recoil reduction system and the differance may be due to that.

Timone, I also agree that you should get what you shoot best, and you should have your own opinion of the .40 by now. In my area .40's cost the same as 9mm's so I don't consider that an issue however it may be different for your area.

Mike


----------



## timone321 (Jul 4, 2008)

To answer your question Hideit:

When I originally started investigating and shopping around the different guns, I started at a local place that has a shooting range and also has a huge inventory. I talked to one of the guys that worked there for about an hour, told him that I would like to spend roughly $500, and he directed me to the M&P and the XD. He said that no one in their store carried glocks, they all did not care for them. Nevertheless, I held one in my price range and found that it didn't fit my hand very well.

------------------------
Things I've noticed:

I personally liked the field stripping process better in the XD than the M&P, seems a bit easier. 

I like the versatile hand grips with the M&P and the fact that it is a few ounces lighter in weight. 

I make pretty consistent groupings with both guns. Will just have to shoot more with both to make a decision

I think I have decided to go with 9mm do to it being my first gun, as well as the price issue. 

I guess it just comes down to me renting both guns in 9mm at the range and just putting a lot of rounds through both.


----------



## timone321 (Jul 4, 2008)

one other quick question:

If I do decide to go with the XD 9mm, what are the benefits to going with the service model over the tactical r vice versa?

Obviously, the longer barrel of the tactical will be more accurate, but does it make that much of a difference (maybe a dumb question, but I'm a noobie!)? Are there any other pros/cons to the shorter/longer barrel?

Thanks all!


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Have you looked at the XD(m) ? It also has interchangeable backstrap, even easier to fieldstrip, Match barrel, more capacity, and more new features. www.the-m-factor.com

Longer barrel = less mussle flip, more accuracy, longer sight radius, very little more velocity, less concealable.

I Just prefer Springfields.

Mike


----------



## TDIllini (Jan 5, 2008)

Out of those 2 choices I'd go with the MP 9mm. I was unimpressed by the springfield and I really don't like the backstrap safety they use. Now that they've added the manual safety to go with the backstrap safety and trigger safety it's pretty redundant and insane.

MP is much more comfortable compared to the XD for me. If you like the longer slide, MP has just come out with the 5 inch versions.

Aside from that, take a look at the CZ 75. I originally did not even consider them, but they are priced competitively (you can get one for 450-500), and they are most likely better shooters than either the MP or XD.

I thought the gun was very comfortable, shot exceptionally well, and had a quality build. I've never heard a negative thing about a CZ. The only thing I've shot so far that I was better with was a USP 9mm. However it did not feel as natural in my hand as the CZ 75b.


----------



## timone321 (Jul 4, 2008)

sorry, noobie question, but what exactly is a CZ75?

Thanks.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

The CZ 75 is a handgun chambered in 9mm and .40 S&W.










CZ is a good brand, it would do you well.

I don't see how anyone can not like the grip safety on the XD's, either...you don't need to remember to turn it off, it's always off when you want it to be, and always on when you don't. You don't feel it at all, either.

THe only "bad" that can come from a grip safety is the few extra moving parts. But considering the guns are made well, it's hardly an issue, and I've only heard of one person have an issue with it.


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

The thumb safety on the XD is an option requested by Law Enforcement. I have yet to actually see one for sale with the thumb safety. The XD(m) does not have one. The grip safety is just added safety you never have to think about, you never even know its there.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I've never shot an M&P myself, but I do own an XD .40 5" tactical. :smt023 I absolutely love it! I would buy another XD in a heart beat. Actually I am looking at the sub compact XD 9's for winter carry. I have had my XD for 5 or 6 years and I lost track of how many rounds. I have never had any sort of misfeed, misfire, jam or malfunction of any kind. :mrgreen: I have also found it to be very accurate for me. 
I can't say any good or bad about the M&P just because I have never tried one, but I can recommend an XD without any doubt that it would be a great pistol for you. As far as caliber, I think the 9 would be adequate. I have both 9 and .40 but in different guns (9 is a Ruger P89 and the .40 of course is XD) I couldn't say that the recoil of my XD (.40) is really any more than my Ruger (9mm). It could be the difference of the guns that makes the more even in recoil. With these two pistols, I much prefer the XD in the .40 for the additional stopping power. The 9 though would be less expensive to buy rounds for and could let you practice more on a limited budget. The 9mm is also a good caliber for a first handgun.

Now for the old standard... get the one that fits your hand the best and that is more accurate for you. I don't think you would go wrong with either pistol. :smt1099


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

I am a believer in the M&P. 3 adjustable backstraps, ambedexterous slide release, and moveable mag release, lifetime warranty that doesn't have to be sent to Croatia. I have 10,000 round plus thru my m&p 9 compact and 357sig both full size and compact with near 1000 each thru them with ZERO problems shooting reloads, and some of the least expensive ammo going as well as some of the best self defense ammo. Do what is best for you and remember you must practice practice and practice some more to be sure of your confidence and ability. Enjoy it.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I have the XD45 service...I love it...I shoot it well and it is comfortable. I have put over 1,000 rounds thru it, not even a hiccup...all kinds of ammo and it just works...

I had an XD40 SC and I felt it had just about as much push back recoil as the .45 but it also had a muzzle flip that I didnt care for..I never shot it as good as the .45

I now have a service XD9 (traded the SC40 on it)...I love the XD9...I feel the recoil is quite a bit less than the .40 or the .45...Ammo is cheaper and I shoot it just as well as I shoot the .45..it is slightly smaller than the .45 and my serpa holster will fit both guns...

I have never shot the M&P, so I don't have an opinion on it...

I like the XD (M) especially the feel of the trigger, but the cost to buy it is more than I would wanna spend on it...

Willy


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

timone321 said:


> I am also trying to decide between 9mm and 45ACP. Since I am a poor college student, I am leaning slightly toward the 9mm because the cost of ammo is significantly cheaper. However, I do understand that the 45 is the premium home defense round. If anyone has any advice on this matter I would also love to hear it. Tim


I have 2 XD's; a Service Model XD40 and a XD9SC for CCW. So you know where my preference lies. But, shoot the one you like the best. If you truly like them both equally and can't decide, let money make the decision for you. Get the one you can get a better deal on.

In regards to ammo, get the 9mm. It's easier on the wallet. Also, don't get hung up on the whole "premium defense round" or "stopping power" thing. If you're in a home defense or self defense situation, you're not going to care about one hit stopping power. Why? Because you're probably not going to shoot the guy once and then see if he's down. You're going to empty the damn gun at the BG and, hopefully, hit him multiple times. I'd say if someone got hit multiple times with a premuim 9mm round, they will probably be in a world of hurt.


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

i happen to own both of dose gun the m&p 9 and the xd .45 
they both very well made guns but they both have their flaws 

m&p 9 is made more for shorter person i am 6,01 tall becose ever time i shoot it the expend shell hits me on the side of the face or on top of my head so i get burn a lot but my wife is 5,9 and they go over her head 


the xd .45 i have a old shoulder injury that really kills me some times and shooting the xd .45 hurts my shoulder some times 

both of this gun are very very accurate 

my m&p 9 is my carry gun and my xd.45 is the house gun 
but some times i swich them and carry my xd.45 and my m&p 9 is the house gun 

hope this helps you out


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

toolboxluis said:


> i happen to own both of dose gun the m&p 9 and the xd .45
> they both very well made guns but they both have their flaws
> 
> m&p 9 is made more for shorter person i am 6,01 tall becose ever time i shoot it the expend shell hits me on the side of the face or on top of my head so i get burn a lot but my wife is 5,9 and they go over her head


That typically has to do with the shooters form and/or stance. I have never heard of the height of a shooter having any bearing on the direction of the spent casings. Also, I have never heard of anyone having this problem with an M&P, so I somewhat doubt that this is any sort of flaw in the gun itself.



toolboxluis said:


> the xd .45 i have a old shoulder injury that really kills me some times and shooting the xd .45 hurts my shoulder some times


I'm sorry to hear about your shoulder injury, but this is hardly a flaw in the gun itself. This is simply a case of someone with a bad shoulder shooting a .45 handgun. Perhaps there is a way to adjust your form/stance so that there is not so much affect on your shoulder.

-Jeff-


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

My vote is for the XD. I once owned both and now only have the XD. I liked the fit and feel better and it showed in how well I shot them.

If you have the oppurtunity to shoot both pistols, do so. Your hand may like the M&P better. The only way to know is to try them both.

Tex


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I had an XD40 Tactical and XD9MM service. The XD40 gave flawless performance for several thousand rounds. The only problem is that 200 or so rounds left me with a bloody thumb nuckle. It just didn't fit. The XD9 gave me a lot of trouble with failure to eject so got rid of it fairly early on.

I have had a M&P40 for a year or so now and love it. Well over 10,000 rounds and going strong. I had a M&P9 which has been gifted to my Grandson. It is near if not over 10,000 rounds and still going strong. The M&P Beavertail solved the bloody nuckle problem. If the XD had a Beavertail I would still own it.

Try both then flip a coin if its hard to decide. They are both good choices.

Enjoy :mrgreen:


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Last week i would have said XD all the way. I bought a m&p sat. and i love it. I love my XD and have had no problems with it, but it is not as comfortable in my hand as my m&p. You may have a different experience though. You cant go wrong either way.

I will also eco what the other ppl here have said regarding caliber. If you are gonna be able to shot more 9mm than get a 9mm. I do believe a 45 is better but caliber is not near as important as knowing your gun and shot placement. The only way you get better is shooting.


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> That typically has to do with the shooters form and/or stance. I have never heard of the height of a shooter having any bearing on the direction of the spent casings. Also, I have never heard of anyone having this problem with an M&P, so I somewhat doubt that this is any sort of flaw in the gun itself.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your shoulder injury, but this is hardly a flaw in the gun itself. This is simply a case of someone with a bad shoulder shooting a .45 handgun. Perhaps there is a way to adjust your form/stance so that there is not so much affect on your shoulder.
> 
> -Jeff-


i now i now it sound strange but trust me i have many guns and this are the only ones that do that i have a usp.45 and it dose not hurt my sholder what so ever and i have a fnp-9 and a glock 19 mark II .22 and an sr9 ruger and non of this give me a problomse :smt088 :smt088


----------



## timone321 (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, after much research, and many trips to the local gun range to shoot various models, it didn't come down to the M&P and XD afterall. After many trials, I was able to narrow it down to the CZ 75 and the XD, both in 9mm.

Neadless to say, I am now the proud owner of a XD 9mm. I love it and couldn't be happier with my decision.

I would like to thank everyone for the information that they provided. This is a fantastic forum with tons of enthusiastic and knowledgeable individuals!

Thanks again for the help!


----------

